# Entry level advice please



## jmorrison0722 (Mar 31, 2012)

I do screen printing and heat press shirts currently. I'm thinking my next purchase will be a good vinyl cutter, but I've gotten a few inquiries about 'bling' shirts. Need some advice...what's the best option for someone just getting into it...

Seems to me I could:
1. Farm out the work completely, call it my own
2. Farm out the setup...getting the transfers or templates made
3. Invest in that vinyl cutter, then start making my own templates and do it all in house. Are most people using vinyl cutters to make rhinestone templates for transfers?

suggestions please, please please.


----------



## hilltoptees (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey! Well, I figured I would try to answer you seeing that I just recently started and might have Some advice I could give-something is better than nothing! 
I have a copam cp-2500 cutter and it seems to do just fine as far as cutting out the templates. 
As far as whether you should do the work or someone else-how much time do you have that you could devote to learning? Are you very busy with the other services you offer or do you have some down time? If so, I would definitely do it in house-you would make more that way and you could keep your prices more reasonable. You know? 
But, there is a learning curve-bigger than I first realized. It took me about a week and a half to get down the whole process involved with rhinestoning. You probably already have the software (?), and know how to use it, if not you will have to consider that as well. It really is not as hard as I thought it would be but, again, you must consider your time and whether you have enough right now to devote to learning.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Even though I have the cutter and the software, I still sometimes have someone else make my templates. Or I purchase the file so I can cut the template myself. Learning the software takes the longest. Shoot, just deciding on which software to buy will take the most time. And, it's probably better to attend a trade show before you make a decision about what equipment and software to buy. You need to see all your options.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

You will see a lot of solutions at the ISS Ft. Worth show in September easy drive from Dallas. I know that is 3 months away so I would farm it out until you spend a day or two looking at your options at the show.


----------



## jmorrison0722 (Mar 31, 2012)

rhinestonetransf said:


> You will see a lot of solutions at the ISS Ft. Worth show in September easy drive from Dallas. I know that is 3 months away so I would farm it out until you spend a day or two looking at your options at the show.


Awesome! Thanks. Is that a show I need to register for?


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes and it should be free right now for the floor. Below is the link to register.

https://www.xpressreg.net/register/isst092/landing.asp?h=&aban=

and here is the link about the show

ISS Ft. Worth | ISS


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Or you could make the trip to Vegas for the ISS Show there in August if you want to get a jump on it! Flights and hotels won't be expensive.


----------

